# My other hobby



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Christmas has started in my household in Ireland. Made this wreath on one of the cold wet days here, hope you 
like it. Marie N


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful. It’s so unusual.


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lovely. What's the technique?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Glasgow Girl (Jan 24, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very elegant! Very classy! LOVE it. :sm24:


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Very elegant and very lovely,

Janallyn


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's lovely!!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing! It’s incredible.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

How Art Deco! Is that all folded metallic ribbon? Is there a name for this technique?


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very beautiful and so unique !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow! very pretty


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Really pretty!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Its very pretty.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

That is gorgeous! This colors really pop.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, it’s beautiful... is there are pattern you could share..


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Striking! I would never have thought to use black and white or is it silver?


----------



## DavidRN (Jan 15, 2019)

Lovely!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Really lovely.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


Glenlady said:


> Wow! very pretty


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


canuckle49 said:


> Very beautiful and so unique !


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, it's folded fabric 21/2 inch squares folded on the diagonal.☘


JudithKnits said:


> How Art Deco! Is that all folded metallic ribbon? Is there a name for this technique?


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


rujam said:


> Really lovely.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


DavidRN said:


> Lovely!!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I will also be watching for more information on technique used. I don't really need another hobby, but it could come in handy for a new wreath for myself!
The black/white designs are quite attractive!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, it's black and silver ☘


Sjlegrandma said:


> Striking! I would never have thought to use black and white or is it silver?


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


saukvillesu said:


> I will also be watching for more information on technique used. I don't really need another hobby, but it could come in handy for a new wreath for myself!
> The black/white designs are quite attractive!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you. No pattern sorry, just something I created myself☘


crafterwantabe said:


> Wow, it's beautiful... is there are pattern you could share..


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


bokemom said:


> That is gorgeous! This colors really pop.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


grandday said:


> Its very pretty.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


NanaMc said:


> Really pretty!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


Alto53 said:


> That's lovely!!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


janallynbob said:


> Very elegant and very lovely,
> 
> Janallyn


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


Pocahontas said:


> Very elegant! Very classy! LOVE it. :sm24:


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


Glasgow Girl said:


> Love it!!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, it's just folded fabric☘


mitkit01 said:


> Lovely. What's the technique?


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


k1p1granny said:


> Beautiful. It's so unusual.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


jaml said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


KarenLeigh said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


louisezervas said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

It’s beautiful


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Never seen anything like it but I love it.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


ptspraker said:


> Never seen anything like it but I love it.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


Ladyj960 said:


> It's beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## scraps (May 6, 2014)

Wow awesome


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So different ...So Pretty...I love it!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘☘


jonibee said:


> So different ...So Pretty...I love it!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


eerichar said:


> Wow! That is beautiful


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


scraps said:


> Wow awesome


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


KnitterNatalie said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


mperrone said:


> It's absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


betty boivin said:


> Awesome!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty what you used ribbons.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

JudithKnits said:


> How Art Deco! Is that all folded metallic ribbon? Is there a name for this technique?


 The folded sections look like Prairie Points- a quilting and sewing design.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi I used fabric squares ☘


Mirror said:


> pretty what you used ribbons.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's lovely.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Very Pretty !


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL! :sm24:


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

MarieN said:


> Christmas has started in my household in Ireland. Made this wreath on one of the cold wet days here, hope you
> like it. Marie N


????????Lovely


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

It is stunning! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolutely stunning...????


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


barbarafletcher said:


> Absolutely stunning...????


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


6M2Creations said:


> It is stunning! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you☘


GeriT01 said:


> ????????Lovely


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


mellowearth said:


> BEAUTIFUL! :sm24:


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


susanstamps said:


> Very Pretty !


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you ☘


auntycarol said:


> Wow, that's lovely.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

So lovely and elegant!


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you so much☘


flowergrower said:


> So lovely and elegant!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very pretty put more if you make very tidy job . There must be a name to this technique but as you done from your ideas beautiful.


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you, itâs just folded 2 1\2 inch fabric folded twice on the diagonal then pinned on to a covered foam wreath form. This is the back. quote=Mirror]very pretty put more if you make very tidy job . There must be a name to this technique but as you done from your ideas beautiful.[/quote]


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Gorgeous wreath


----------



## MarieN (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you so much☘


Wee Brenda said:


> Gorgeous wreath


----------



## CharlotteT95 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

